# Cardio scans - who's had them?



## Dickweed (Jul 14, 2009)

Anyone else had a cardio/calcium scan with less-than-desirable results? I scored a 75 (age 52) on the widow-maker artery (all others zero). Cardiologist seems to want to wait to do anything until "symptoms" arise. I fear my first symptom will be a myocardial infarction on some distant trail. I have no symptoms, my heart "feels" fine even in intense workouts - but that number nags at me. Anyone else had the scan and what did you do with the info?


----------



## SWriverstone (Sep 3, 2009)

I often wonder about this-especially ever since I saw a guy who was our age (early 50's) keel over dead (literally) in an XC race. Everyone said he was in good shape, and it spooked me. But then some said it had to have been some sort of genetic/congenital heart defect that caused it.

So I dunno. I get normal physicals done, and my blood pressure and cholesterol are fine...but I still wonder.

At the same time, I remind myself that most experts say prostate cancer (as another example) is something you're more likely to die *with* instead of *from*. And then there's the recent flap over mamograms-kinda the same as prostate cancer: too many women getting scanned too often were going through horrendous treatment because some little molecule of cancer was found.

And the general wisdom these days seems to be "If you look hard enough and often enough for problems, you'll find 'em." (Then the "medical money pit" starts looming large.)

I think I'd rather be blissfully ignorant and hope for the best. 

Scott


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

Dickweed said:


> Anyone else had a cardio/calcium scan with less-than-desirable results? I scored a 75 (age 52) on the widow-maker artery (all others zero). Cardiologist seems to want to wait to do anything until "symptoms" arise. I fear my first symptom will be a myocardial infarction on some distant trail. I have no symptoms, my heart "feels" fine even in intense workouts - but that number nags at me. Anyone else had the scan and what did you do with the info?


What did the Cardiologist say about your exercise? Was an exercise stress test with EKG done at those "intense" workout HR levels?

I am due for another calcium scan myself, and fortunately the first one I had done years back showed a smaller number than you at that time. However, the minimal plaque at that time I had was not in the widow-maker artery. The one artery that did show a bit had a nice network of _natural bypass_ or _collateral vessels_ around the area was helping supply blood to the heart muscle. Did your cardiologist mention anything about that it what was seen during your testing? A lot of that depends on genetics, exercise, and your individual condition - but the natural bypass or collateral vessels can save lives.

At the time I had my first calcium scan (probably about 8-10 years ago), I had a colleague who told me he was having chest pain while on the bike or exercise bike, but as soon as he stopped pedaling it would go away. I told him about the calcium scan test I had performed and informed him I had asked for it and paid the $99 cost myself (insurance didn't cover those scans back then as they were rather new). I said it was worth it and told him to call his doctor to get a checkup and have that test done. He went in and had it done. His score was well over 400 and he ended up having a stent put in within 24-48 hours as a result of his blockage being over 90% in the widow-maker artery. We're still great friends and colleagues and he is on his bike nearly every day enjoying life and feeling better than ever.

Obviously, if a symptom arises such as mild chest pain during exercise - they will move to the next level to see if a stent is needed.

This is all certainly well worthy of discussing in depth with your cardiologist to make sure you know all about it that you can, what you can or can't do, what you should be looking for in terms of symptoms, reviewing your diet and health habits, etc.

All the best with it. It's reality for many of us in our "age class"...:thumbsup:


----------



## Dickweed (Jul 14, 2009)

The cardiologist basically said "keep exercising and there's nothing to do until you show symptoms", which seems a little passive. I've had a stress test and did fine of that. I just feel like I have a ticking time bomb in my chest, and the notion of waiting until I show symptoms may be too late. I do take an aspirin every day, fish oil, statin and low dose BP meds, so its not a totally passive approach. I should also mention that I've had 2 cardio scans, 5 years apart. The score increased from 44 to 75 in those 5 years. I know that 100 and 400 seem to be thresholds that get some attention. I'd like to think that intense mountain biking efforts are extending my time, as opposed to putting me at increased risk of a sudden cardiac event, but who knows.


----------



## SWriverstone (Sep 3, 2009)

Okay you guys are worrying me now. (Damn thread! LOL) Is it a big deal to get one of these calcium tests? (Or whatever tests for plaque/blockage.) I'm wondering whether I *want* to do one...as well as whether I could get my PCP to arrange one...

And is it a quick 'n easy thing? Or some sort of "inject your body with dye" major production?

Scott


----------



## Dickweed (Jul 14, 2009)

Very quick and easy. Takes less than 30 minutes. Just an MRI with no injections or body-cavity invasions ;-) Around here, the hospitals do them for $50, but insurance doesn't cover it. I figure it must be a loss leader for them, in hopes of getting some potential cardiac patient revenue before they suddenly drop dead.


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

Had mine done last year. Non evasive and my results were good. Doc recommended it for anyone over 50. Just like the butt scope.


Had a full blown nuclear stress test a few years back with all test coming out good. I think a lot of the guidelines are just money generating plots.


----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)

A couple of years back when I was getting the Testosterone CYP shots, I was in for a regular physical and my doctor noticed some skips in my heart beat. A little background... doc was not amused at my off road riding. Told me I needed to start acting my age. After a few test's there, I was sent to a cardiologist and was wired up for a Holter Monitor. You wear this rig for 24 hours and then go back and have them take it off. I wore this rig all the next day and hammered it while doing a couple of laps out at Sansom Park here in River Oaks Tx. 
Long story short, the cardiologist told me as people age, things start change and missing a beat now and then isn't really a game changer. Told me as long as I feel good to keep on riding. I have zero faith in doctors anymore as I feel almost all are diagnosing and "referring" each other to their golf buddies for profit off of insurance companies. 

gnewcomer aka OldMtnGoat


----------



## NorCalTaz (Nov 12, 2013)

gnewcomer said:


> ....doc was not amused at my off road riding. Told me I needed to start acting my age....


I had a similar experience earlier this year when an Orthopedic Surgeon told me to act my age and give up mountain biking and snow boarding. Had to laugh, this guy looked like Marcus Welby. Needless to say, I got a different doc (sports medicine) who understands and actually took some action to fix me.


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

I have had a few echocardiograms done through the process of a stem cell transplant. Just to see if there were changes from baseline after I received the cells. The nurse doing the tests was all smiles, she said it was nice to see a good healthy heart for once instead of the grim results that she normally sees. I was all for that!


----------



## speedyd (Mar 10, 2004)

*cardio scan*



joeduda said:


> I have had a few echocardiograms done through the process of a stem cell transplant. Just to see if there were changes from baseline after I received the cells. The nurse doing the tests was all smiles, she said it was nice to see a good healthy heart for once instead of the grim results that she normally sees. I was all for that!


Had one 2 months ago.First time I was happy to score a zero.63 year old.75$ and about 3 minites


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

Having one on Thursday (10 years or so since my last one). I'll report back what change in numbers have taken place from first scan to this one after a decade of being on the bike and maintaining lower body weight, cholesterol lowering eating. It is only one piece of the whole picture though, so I won't get too focused on the calcium scan alone.

The scan only measures hard plaque and....

_If hard plaque builds up in the arteries that supply blood to your heart, the blood flow slows or stops, preventing enough oxygen from getting to the heart, leading to a heart attack.

But doctors have now found that *most heart attacks are caused by soft or vulnerable plaque*. A vulnerable plaque is an inflamed part of an artery that can burst. This can lead to the formation of a blood clot, which can lead to heart attack._ - Coronary Artery Disease - Texas Heart Institute Heart Information Center

So take the calcium scan that measures the hard stuff in context with one's entire heart health picture. Obviously, if one's scan reads that enough blockage exists to warrant a stent (or more) - the doctor won't waste any time admitting you for that procedure. Maintaing a lean, lower body weight, eating cholesterol lowering foods, eating foods known to reduce inflammation, getting regular exercise all contribute to the picture - as does family history/genetics. Put it all into the pot and stir up the brew to get a better picture of what it all means, what you can adjust, and how to prevent as much damage as one possibly can.

Is it worth it?

I hope so.:thumbsup:


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Dickweed said:


> Anyone else had a cardio/calcium scan with less-than-desirable results? I scored a 75 (age 52) on the widow-maker artery (all others zero). Cardiologist seems to want to wait to do anything until "symptoms" arise. I fear my first symptom will be a myocardial infarction on some distant trail. I have no symptoms, my heart "feels" fine even in intense workouts - but that number nags at me. Anyone else had the scan and what did you do with the info?


A second opinion is in order. I'll say that because I have had the M.I., I have had heart surgery. Now I have a mortgage on my heart. I threw a blood clot that lodged in the descending vessel on the left ventricle, the "widow maker". I was keenly aware of what was happening and made it to the ER within 30 minutes of onset. Within 45 minutes of onset I was in surgery. Within 48 hours, I got kicked outta the hospital for chasing the nurses. Humor aside, I was lucky. I survived that one, and I can't help but to wonder if another were to take place, would it present symptoms or be of the "silent" variety. Silent heart attack is more common than many people realize. A silent heart attack presents very little to no symptoms other than exhaustion or shortness of breath perhaps.

I did this at 52 years of age. I weigh in at 160#'s and am quite physically fit. Gotta say, it was an eye opener.

Get a second opinion, while you still can. I have lost a couple friends in their early 50's to the damn oil pump failing...

Best wishes your way. Oh, and ride your bike!


----------



## weakendwarrior (May 19, 2016)

A coronary artery Ca++ score of 75 represents minimal (though detectable) disease. It would be very unlikely for you to notice anything out of the ordinary even with extremes of physical activity as it is generally felt that one needs a blockage of greater than 70-75% before symptoms ensue. If you exercised on your stress test to target heart rate OR point of exhaustion with no significantly abnormal findings, then most cardiologists would elect to treat you medically and repeat the stress test yearly. This is NOT a passive approach. Diet, exercise, not smoking, and management of modifiable risk factors is active treatment. 

For any kind of coronary artery disease, the minimum recommended medical therapy consists of aspirin and a statin. The statin has the largely cosmetic effect of lowering cholesterol but, more importantly, stabilizes plaque to help avoid rupture and sudden occlusion (heart attack). Low dose aspirin paralyzes platelet adhesiveness for the life of the platelet so, if a plaque were to rupture, platelet aggregation would not occur and occlusion would depend on activation of the coagulation system. This gives you a little more time to get to your ER. This is secondary prevention. One can debate the usefulness of statins in primary prevention all day long but they are clearly efficacious in secondary prevention. 

There is probably no field of medicine with more on-going research than cardiology so all this could change tomorrow...


----------



## Dickweed (Jul 14, 2009)

I read a while back that the rate of increase of the score might be a better indicator than the score itself. Annual rates of increase over 40% are a reliable indicator of cardiac event risk. The average is 25-30%. If I've done the math right, I'm increasing at a 15-20% rate, so maybe between the diet, statins and activity, I'm buying some time.


----------



## weakendwarrior (May 19, 2016)

Statistically, there are lots of people walking around totally unaware of having coronary artery disease so you could look at this as a case of being "forewarned and forearmed". Single vessel disease carries a good prognosis (unless the single vessel happens to be the Left Main) regardless of treatment. 

There are really only two treatments...medical and interventional. Interventional is divided into stenting or bypass surgery. Left Main disease is a special case as critical disease here basically compromises two of your three coronary arteries. Still, it's rare to intervene on sub-critical disease so it sounds like you're getting the right treatment. Just to confuse things, the term "widow maker" is often applied to either Left Main of Left Anterior Descending (one of the left main's branches) but in reality the Left Main is the serious one. 

You might want to ask your cardiologist exactly where the lesion is. Any critical left main lesion is dangerous but critical lesions in the LAD become less serious the further "downstream" they are. 

I'm talking broad strokes here. If you have questions and concerns, discuss them with your cardiologist and don't let up until you're satisfied with his/her answers.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

got an echo scheduled for June 9. I don't really have any substantial test results to compare with as a baseline pre-cancer, but my oncologist wanted me to have some post-treatment tests to be sure my ticker is in good shape, because my HR during exercise is very much at the upper range for my age. Even at 35, I have managed to max at 203 this year.

My oncologist is also a cyclist, and the cardiologist I saw yesterday specializes in cardiac after-care and monitoring for cancer patients. Both are well aware of the kind of riding I do, and so far encourage it.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Heads up...a warning story. Long winded for what its worth...my 50 cents of contribution.

I started Mountain Biking in Colorado in 1998, I was 33. I was a very active rider until 2010 when we moved to SW MO. I was pretty inactive for almost 2 years. Then in July 2012 we moved from the country in to town and I started bicycle commuting to/from work and getting out every few weeks to Mountain Bike.

I sketched out a training plan and trained up to do a local road ride (the Tour de Bass), I completed the 70 mile route in October. My goal was to do the full century the next time in October 2013. I kept commuting and mountain biking occasionally, gradually increasing my mileage.

When I started commuting I was up to about 220lbs (I'm 5'6"). I lost about 15lbs the first year. That first half year 2012 I rode about 1,600 miles, by September 2013 I had ridden about 1,700 miles. The 2013 Tour de Bass was getting close.

The first week of October I felt weak and tired riding. I thought I had over trained and decided to take it easy for a week. The 2nd week I tried commuting again but just had no energy and it was worse - every time I tried to ride even the most benign hill I felt horrible. I actually felt a mild burning in my chest. I told my wife, scheduled an appointment with my doc and drove to work the rest of that week. At one point I was walking from my office across the parking lot to Dollar General - I felt like I needed to sit down on the curb and rest. Something was really wrong.

I go to the Doc. They do a chest x-ray, EKG, blood work, etc. Doc says nothing looks wrong. Suggest that maybe I'm fighting a low grade virus and to call back if I feel the same in 30 days. I said "Look Doc, I know my body, something is really freaking WRONG." She schedules me for a stress test and prescribes Nitro pills "just in case" I have some kind of major episode. At this point, I'm 47, not horribly overweight and no real diet/behavior indicators that would point to heart trouble.

2 days later I go in for a stress test. Nothing wildly indicative of a problem, but the Doc does think there is some arterial restriction going on. Oh man...that stress test. I really "felt the burn" during that wonderful procedure.

They schedule me for an angiogram, basically fishing a camera through your arteries for visual inspection. Doc says "You'll probably end up with a few stents and be back to normal in a week."

I wake up from the angiogram to the worst experience of my life. My wife is sitting by the bed sobbing. I think "Oh crap...this isn't good." The Doc comes in and explains that one artery is 100% blocked, two are 90% blocked and one is 70% blocked. He then goes on to explain that he doesn't know how I'm alive. I tell him about my training, my cycling and how I knew something was wrong.

He said cycling saved my life in 2 ways. I should have died, but my heart was strong from cycling...and if I hadn't been cycling I'd probably have had a widow maker and died instantly.

They schedule me for emergency quadruple bypass the following day, keeping me in the hospital overnight "just in case". Scary as hell.

I was 47 years old! Exercise regularly and eat pretty well. My wife and I had decided a year previously to eat mostly vegetarian. I wasn't aware of any family history until I was talking to my aunt. Turns out my uncle had 3 different bypass surgeries that I was not aware of. My genetics suck apparently in that regard.

As soon as they got me out of the ICU I was roaming the halls - I wanted OUT of that place. They normally keep bypass patients for 5 days. They kicked me out in 2. I refused to take the narcotics for pain, I hate meds, I fear addiction too. All I wanted was to get back to work, back to normal and back to riding. Doc said no riding and no work for 90 days. ARGH! They also prescribed me with Cholesterol and Blood Pressure Meds. I hate meds! I really didn't want to take those either.

I started walking the neighborhood as soon as I got home. Slowly working up to 7 mile walks. I wanted to ride my bike.

I scheduled a followup appointment with my Doc for 60 days. I made a deal with my Doc and my wife. I would go back to work 1/2 days for a week to see how I felt, and I'd ride my bike as long as I wore a MTB DH type chest protector - they were concerned about me falling onto my chest for some reason.

Fast forward to now. I'm 50. Last year I rode over 6,200 miles and complete 3 centuries. This year I've committed to riding a century a month (have completed 5 for 2016), and to focus on "smiles over miles". Just bought a killer new Mountain Bike, might ride fewer miles overall than last year but I should be happier for it (more MTB miles).

Hey Dickweed - the first week at home after the procedure, I just happened to catch a video on PBS that made a major impact on my recovery and reliance on meds. Please watch this, it's a 20 minute TED talk.





I quit the Cholesterol and Blood Pressure meds after changing the way I eat (see the video). I went in for my 2 year follow up appointment last fall. My blood pressure was perfectly normal. The Doc wanted my total cholesterol below 200, it's 112. He was shocked that I wasn't taking meds any more. Like "What? Nutritional can do this?"

Sorry for the bookish response...but I love telling this story.

Cycling saved my life, Cycling and Nutrition continues to save my life every day.


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

bikecolorado, thanks for sharing the story, I lived almost an identical story but substitute "leukemia" for heart problems. My cancer doc told me a was a few days from death when they finally discovered the cancer. I am grateful for the journey though, has made me a better person, or strive to be at least, in every way.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

bikecolorado, I remember my dad going through the same issue. Turned out the aortic valve was calcified. He had a valve job, got kicked outta ICU in 24 hours for chasing the nurses, and we all know, the best nurses are in there! After 36 hours he was released. Had he been able to wait 6 months, he could have had it done arthroscopically instead of the old split the sternum procedure. 
I had a massive M.I. and was lucky that I was able to receive treatment in less than an hour. It's not worth second guessing when it comes to heart issues. 

Bikes are a prescription I'm glad to take daily! The fatty got me off the hook from cardiac rehab.


----------



## bouncy_rig (Aug 22, 2007)

Just got the CT scan I guess Northern Colorado has higher medical costs I paid $200 and it's not covered by insurance. 
Score is a 18 I have had high LDL and HDL and Triglycerides for a long time always reads the same not outrageous numbers just out of the range. 
Doc put me on a statin. 

Question maybe answered in the Ted Talk watching next? Can I stop taking the Statin if my numbers are lowered?


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

bouncy_rig said:


> Just got the CT scan I guess Northern Colorado has higher medical costs I paid $200 and it's not covered by insurance.
> Score is a 18 I have had high LDL and HDL and Triglycerides for a long time always reads the same not outrageous numbers just out of the range.
> Doc put me on a statin.
> 
> Question maybe answered in the Ted Talk watching next? Can I stop taking the Statin if my numbers are lowered?


Yes, if you lower your numbers through weight loss and nutrition (eat lots of the known cholesterol lowering foods), the Doc will let you skip the statins.

You'll have to lose the gut (if you have one) - and I mean just about all of it to get lean and mean for those numbers to easily drop down. Toss in the cholesterol lowering foods and you should be golden.

12 Foods That Lower Cholesterol Naturally

I eat all the stuff on that list except margarine and I like all of it. I usually throw in a red skinned apple per day, one beet, and some carrots as well.


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

It really is true that an Apple a day will keep the doctor away.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Phillbo said:


> It really is true that an Apple a day will keep the doctor away.


Turned out to be a bike ride a day for me... And I do raid my brothers apple tree every fall.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

Phillbo said:


> It really is true that an Apple a day will keep the doctor away.


One doctor guru I follow claims for heart health, it's the ABC's (apple, beets, carrots) each day that do the trick. And the apple has to have red or reddish skin to qualify.

Either way - an apple and plenty of water every day keep things moving...:thumbsup:


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Well, I did abscond with a mason jar of my brother's home made and canned apple pie filling, it never made it to a pie crust cause I ate it right outta the jar. Damn, that stuff was good while it lasted! 

On a serious note, real foods that don't come out of a box and go in a microwave. Cut the daily salt overdose too.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

What is this scan exactly? How much does this cost? Can u normally schedule directly with a cardiologist? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dickweed (Jul 14, 2009)

MRI scan for calcium buildup in the arteries feeding your heart, presumably indicating your risk of heart attack. Many hospitals offer them. I paid $50. Others have paid $100-$150. Insurance usually doesn't cover it. Quick, easy and painless.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

zephxiii said:


> What is this scan exactly? How much does this cost? Can u normally schedule directly with a cardiologist?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


When the machines first came out in the 2001-03 time frame, it was $499 for a scan. The machines are very, very, very expensive, and hence took years for more to be introduced at hospitals/clinics, etc... . Prices still range - on average - in the $100-$400 range.

The clinic I go to offers a Valentine's Day Special during the month of February where they knock off $25 from the regular price of $99 so out of pocket expense for the scan is only $74. I thought I was going to get one during my last visit (it's been 9 years since my first one), but the doctor scheduled me for February next year to get my 10 year check at the discount.:thumbsup:


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

I had a scan a while ago...along with a stress test. Free in Canada.

The scan showed no blockages or reduction in artery area....however the scan did show some scarring.

They are areas of the artery wall that has at one time had plaque attached, but the plaque as subsequently been removed.

This is referred to has hardening of the arteries....at autopsy, the scars are felt as hard spots.

Fourtunately for me, the number of scars is very low.

I have wondered whether this is due to poor exercising when I was younger....or maybe it is just life.


----------



## NewMex (Jan 12, 2004)

Had triple bypass 6/9/16 following back to back heart attacks with an hour of each other. 100% on one and 85%-90% on three more. 100% had developed new flow so no bypass on that one. Dr. told the wife I shouldn't be here which really hit her hard. Back on the bike in 5 weeks after surgery and just did the best mtn bike ride in my life, hard and fast. Turn 59 in less than a month and am in better shape now than I've been in my later adult life. Prior to surgery I had no energy and could barely complete short rides, thought I was old. No heart damage so with the new plumbing I'm cooking with gas now. I've been a rider for over 30 years road and mountain so I credit biking with saving my life. Blockages due to high heredity cholesterol production. Doing a century later this month and another next month. Proud member of the Old Fart Cycling Club.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

NewMex, Glad to hear you were able to conquer the odds! Now that you're back in the groove, keep at it and be heathy. There are quite a few of us that had cardiac episodes and the fatbike has been a Godsend in our rehabilitation. I was in the same boat with feeling that drag and no energy for some time before having an MI and surgery. My cardiologist saw the fatbike and wrote a prescription on an old style script form.

Ride 4 days weekly, 1.5 hours daily. 

Kinda took some time to get that V8 power back following but, oh what a difference it has made. 

Hang in there and enjoy the fAt!!


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm going to look into these cardio scans just for the heck of it. I think I'll throw down for the whole body scan if it's reasonable. I just got the all clear on the colonoscopy end so I now I want to know about the other stuff, specifically the heart. I have zero family history but don't eat the best so I'd rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## bouncy_rig (Aug 22, 2007)

NewMex said:


> Had triple bypass 6/9/16 following back to back heart attacks with an hour of each other. 100% on one and 85%-90% on three more. 100% had developed new flow so no bypass on that one. Dr. told the wife I shouldn't be here which really hit her hard. Back on the bike in 5 weeks after surgery and just did the best mtn bike ride in my life, hard and fast. Turn 59 in less than a month and am in better shape now than I've been in my later adult life. Prior to surgery I had no energy and could barely complete short rides, thought I was old. No heart damage so with the new plumbing I'm cooking with gas now. I've been a rider for over 30 years road and mountain so I credit biking with saving my life. Blockages due to high heredity cholesterol production. Doing a century later this month and another next month. Proud member of the Old Fart Cycling Club.


Way to go NewMex great story.


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

Glad you're riding on the dirt instead of under it NewMex. Could you give some background info, were you active before the H/As? Hereditary or bad diet or ? Sounds like you bounced back hard and fast.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2016)

Stress test & echo 2 days ago for no particular reason. All was as it should be (i'm thankful)


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Not sure if this is the same kind of scan, but I had this... 
A while back, I made the mistake of saying to my wife that I had a pain in the middle of my chest. I knew it was because I had just wired the entire house I was building and had my arms up over my head while I wired up god knows how many hi hats. She panicked and sent me to the ER. They gave me an EKG and for some reason, kept me overnight. Can't remember why exactly. 
The next day, the doctor wanted to give me a stress test before releasing me. I didn't look like I was in very good shape so they were a little concerned. 
I blew the stress test away. I lasted like 11 minutes and recovered in under a minute. The whole room of people was shocked. 
I was released with a clean bill of health and the flow chart or whatever the document was they gave me showed that my heart was pumping the optimum amount of blood per pump. He wanted to see me again in six months for a follow up. 
So... I go in for the follow up and they do a sonogram of my heart. When that was done, the doctor says to me since I had been heavy for a lot of years, the muscle walls of my heart were thicker and heavier than a normal heart. Normally, big muscles are a good thing but in this case, it means my heart uses more energy to beat. He wanted me to wear a heart monitor for a few days. 
I asked if there was anything that would improve this? Doc said there was nothing to be done. I said then there's no point in the monitor. 
I get requests like this from time to time. I have rockstar health insurance. 
Every checkup I've had has been stellar... Even if I am a little heavy. I like food.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I had a series of MUGA scans starting in 2010 prior to, during and post chemo treatment in 2012 (I had several rounds different kinds of chemo drugs). One of the side effects of some of these drugs is possible heart damage. While tough on cancer cells (good), it can also be tough on the heart muscle (not good at all).

The technician mixes a radioactive substance with my red blood cells then injects the mixture into my bloodstream. The bloodflow is monitored by special camera.



> A MUGA scan is a test that takes images of your heart as it pumps. It is used for many reasons; for patients who will need chemotherapy, it is done to see how well your heart pumps blood. The result it produces is called your ejection fraction. Specifically, this test lets the physician see how much blood your left ventricle pumps every time your heart beats. That result is known as your left ventricular ejection fraction (LVEF).


The results from every MUGA scan were positive. No cumulative cardiotoxicity and no damage. No side effects from the extra radiation. I'm good to go


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2016)

^^ the injection fraction mentioned during the MUGA scan was done by the tech during my echo. Good for you licious that your heart withstood the treatments..:thumbsup:


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

nvphatty said:


> ^^ the injection fraction mentioned during the MUGA scan was done by the tech during my echo. Good for you licious that your heart withstood the treatments..:thumbsup:


Punkin injected you with chain lube...


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2016)

BansheeRune said:


> Punkin injected you with chain lube...


and DOT4 thats why my doc told me to get outta the office........i was pleased.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Had my head scanned at school o_0

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2016)

targnik said:


> Had my head scanned at school o_0


empty cavity??


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

nvphatty said:


> empty cavity??


Starting to feel that way >.<

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## digibud (Sep 21, 2009)

A little passive is an understatement. You should be on statins, I would think, at the very least. I would think it but I'm not a doctor. The PA I went to for years mis diagnosed my chest pain as exercise induced asthma and years later I learned I had serious blockage in my heart arteries resulting in two heart attacks and 5 stents. Some folks simply deposit plaque on their arteries and the definitive test is a nuclear imaging test. Until you've done that it's all a matter of guesswork.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2016)

The testing mentioned here (stress / echo/ ekg ) by some is valuable information for a physician to make a determination for a course of treatment or not, hence far from guess work. The nuclear stress test is the ultimate in terms of findings though.


----------



## NewMex (Jan 12, 2004)

azjeff said:


> Glad you're riding on the dirt instead of under it NewMex. Could you give some background info, were you active before the H/As? Hereditary or bad diet or ? Sounds like you bounced back hard and fast.


Mainly hereditary on my mother's side. I was commuting 24 miles a day and doing longer rides on the weekends so I was in pretty good shape. Statins made me hurt so was not taking them, was taking fish oil instead. I've found a combination of meds that allow me to tolerate statins now. i have also improved my diet. It wasn't that bad before but not as good as it could be. I do have a passion for mexican food.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Happy Caturday Happy Scanurday


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

My radiologist uses exclusively siamese for accuracy..


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2016)

BansheeRune said:


> My radiologist uses exclusively siamese for accuracy..


epic fail


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

My Egyptian Mao reports directly to my cardiologist as well as my physician.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Dickweed said:


> Anyone else had a cardio/calcium scan with less-than-desirable results? I scored a 75 (age 52) on the widow-maker artery (all others zero). Cardiologist seems to want to wait to do anything until "symptoms" arise.


Is this an Agatston score? Doesn't that scale go to 1000? 75 is mild on this scale. Are you REALLY worried?


----------



## Dickweed (Jul 14, 2009)

MSU Alum said:


> Is this an Agatston score? Doesn't that scale go to 1000? 75 is mild on this scale. Are you REALLY worried?


Mildly:

Agatston score | Radiology Reference Article | Radiopaedia.org

Scores typically increase 30%/yr, so the math isn't hard.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Dickweed said:


> Mildly:
> 
> Agatston score | Radiology Reference Article | Radiopaedia.org
> 
> Scores typically increase 30%/yr, so the math isn't hard.


I would not be concerned. I'm guessing any American male over the age of 20 could be scored at 75 on an artery these days (sadly!).


----------



## Dickweed (Jul 14, 2009)

far from it. I have several friends that has scored zeros (in their 50's). My 82 yr old father scored an 18.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Dickweed said:


> far from it. I have several friends that has scored zeros (in their 50's). My 82 yr old father scored an 18.


They probably didn't grow up eating Big Macs and pizza and high fructose corn syrup every day.


----------



## Dickweed (Jul 14, 2009)

MSU Alum said:


> They probably didn't grow up eating Big Macs and pizza and high fructose corn syrup every day.


or have untreated hypertension


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Dickweed said:


> or have untreated hypertension


I'd say don't worry, but....


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

I just inquired about the cost of a scan, and am waiting to hear back...

I'll be 50 next month, and am hitting Pisgah next week for an early bday present to myself. 

I had a widowmaker HA at 38. The event consisted of four blockages; 2 at 100% in my LAD and 2 other peripheral arteries at 70%. I walked into Urgent Care (to everyone's surprise) and two stents were implanted. 

My genetic predisposition somehow didn't kill me (yet). Thankfully, I was very active and had a strong heart. 

It suffered very minimal damage, and I've been doing great ever since. 

Cheers to all!


----------



## Dickweed (Jul 14, 2009)

woodchips said:


> I just inquired about the cost of a scan, and am waiting to hear back...
> 
> I'll be 50 next month, and am hitting Pisgah next week for an early bday present to myself.
> 
> ...


what symptoms prompted you to go to urgent care? glad they fixed you all up.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2016)

woodchips said:


> I just inquired about the cost of a scan, and am waiting to hear back...
> 
> I'll be 50 next month, and am hitting Pisgah next week for an early bday present to myself.
> 
> ...


3 cheers to you mate, keep on keepin.


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

Dickweed said:


> what symptoms prompted you to go to urgent care? glad they fixed you all up.


Thanks. The main (persevering) symptom was a sensation in my chest that I never felt before. People ask me how bad the pain in my chest was... and I tell them that there wasn't any pain. It was just this weird sensation (that wouldn't go away), and after about 30mins I felt dizzy when I stood up. At about that point, I said to my now x-wife, that's it, something's not right, let's go to the hosp.



nvphatty said:


> 3 cheers to you mate, keep on keepin.


Thanks, man.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

The University of Utah Medical center does it for $100. I'm set up to get one next month 'cause now you've all made me curious!


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

My brother has been in the hospital ICU, the ward, and now the skilled nursing facility for the last month with congestive heart failure. He's improving now, but I'm going to miss out on that October Utah trip I have planned out so carefully - even the free form parts.

I ride and climb and my heart rate gets pretty high - I start to feel like I have to back off at a pulse rate of about 160 (at 68 years old). If I'm going to die of a heart attack, it'll be out there in the sun on the big climb. That's a lot better than where my brother is. I'd prefer it if I could get another decade or two of riding and skiing though.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

telemike, pay close attention to what your body tells you. There's always a story being told by our body as we engage in our favorite activities. Moderation can serve you well. Good foods and active lifestyle, and pray for the best.

I have been highly active until I had an MI tow years ago. It slowed me down for a few months. I worked my way back to active within, perhaps six months. The cardiologist saw my fatbike at my 3 month follow up and prescribed riding 4 days a week for 1.5 hours each day. Yeah doc, you really need to twist my arm to get me to ride the fatty, pfft! 54 years old and threw a blood clot.

Sorry to hear of your brother landing in the hospital. Prayers, my friend.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

MSU Alum said:


> Is this an Agatston score? Doesn't that scale go to 1000? 75 is mild on this scale. Are you REALLY worried?


Mine went from 35 when I was 52 to 62 when I was 55. Still considered mild but not a good thing. 
I have familial hypercholesterolemia and have always had somewhat high LDL even on the most aggressive drug regimen possible.

Now there is a new class of cholesterol medicine for people like me with extreme problems that can't be controlled by statins. They are called PCSK9 inhibitors.

My LDL was around 140 with the highest dose of Crestor plus Zetia plus niacin etc. Now with Praluent added 2 shots per month (one of the 2 PCSK9 drugs approved), my LDL is in the 40s and my total is around 125. Hopefully, those kind of numbers will stop the disease progression.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

NYrr496 said:


> Not sure if this is the same kind of scan, but I had this...
> A while back, I made the mistake of saying to my wife that I had a pain in the middle of my chest. I knew it was because I had just wired the entire house I was building and had my arms up over my head while I wired up god knows how many hi hats. She panicked and sent me to the ER. They gave me an EKG and for some reason, kept me overnight. Can't remember why exactly.
> The next day, the doctor wanted to give me a stress test before releasing me. I didn't look like I was in very good shape so they were a little concerned.
> I blew the stress test away. I lasted like 11 minutes and recovered in under a minute. The whole room of people was shocked.
> ...


It is not the same type of scan.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Medical testing for potential problems without symptoms is a slippery slope.

Buyer beware.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

NYrr496 said:


> Not sure if this is the same kind of scan, but I had this...
> A while back, I made the mistake of saying to my wife that I had a pain in the middle of my chest. I knew it was because I had just wired the entire house I was building and had my arms up over my head while I wired up god knows how many hi hats. She panicked and sent me to the ER. They gave me an EKG and for some reason, kept me overnight. Can't remember why exactly.
> The next day, the doctor wanted to give me a stress test before releasing me. I didn't look like I was in very good shape so they were a little concerned.
> I blew the stress test away. I lasted like 11 minutes and recovered in under a minute. The whole room of people was shocked.
> ...


The procedure they performed is called a walletectomy. They surgically removed your wallet after hitting you over the head with a rubber mallet!


----------



## ZarzTin (Nov 6, 2016)

SWriverstone said:


> I often wonder about this-especially ever since I saw a guy who was our age (early 50's) keel over dead (literally) in an XC race. Everyone said he was in good shape, and it spooked me. But then some said it had to have been some sort of genetic/congenital heart defect that caused it.
> 
> So I dunno. I get normal physicals done, and my blood pressure and cholesterol are fine...but I still wonder.
> 
> ...


Whenever someone dies or gets sick and the regular doctor can't explain it he/she will say "it's genetic." It, the dogma, conveniently fills in for a lack of knowledge.

And with mammography it's the same kind of scenario. The dogmatic big business of orthodox medicine bases this procedure on a purely dogmatic/false "genetic" notion where the real facts show that contrary to the official narrative (which is based on medical business-fabricated pro-mammogram "scientific" data), there is marginal, if any, reliable evidence that mammography, both conventional and digital (3D), reduces mortality from breast cancer in a significant way in any age bracket but a lot of solid evidence shows the procedure does provide more serious harm than serious benefit (read: 'Mammography Screening: Truth, Lies and Controversy' by Peter Gotzsche and 'The Mammogram Myth' by Rolf Hefti).

Most women are fooled by the misleading medical mantra that early detection by mammography saves lives simply because the public has been fed ("educated" or rather brainwashed) with a very one-sided biased pro-mammogram set of information circulated by the big business of mainstream medicine. The above mentioned two independent investigative works show that early detection does not mean that there is less breast cancer mortality.

Because of this one-sided promotion and marketing of the test by the medical business, women have been obstructed from making an "informed choice" about its benefits and risks which have been inaccurately depicted by the medical industry, favoring their business interests.

Operating and reasoning based on this false body of information is the reason why very few women understand, for example, that a lot of breast cancer survivors are victims of harm instead of receivers of benefit. Therefore, almost all breast cancer "survivors" blindly repeat the official misleading and false medical narrative.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Miker J said:


> Medical testing for potential problems without symptoms is a slippery slope.
> 
> Buyer beware.


I agree as a general rule, mostly due to false positives. In the case of this procedure, and colonoscopies, for example, it's best to get the test before you have symptoms. I'm also a proponent of frequent breast exams!


----------

